# An experiment with the Glock 3.5 lb connector



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Got a hold of a 3.5 lb trigger connector for my Glock 17, so I decided to go ahead and give it a whirl.

Please note, that the trigger connector replacement does NOT decrease the strength of the striker pin's impact on the primer, so reliability does not change.  

Installation was easy enough.  Took only about a few minutes.  

I took this pistol to the range, and fired off a 100 rounds.  A shooting buddy who prefers 1911's came along and fired off a few as well.  

My opinion (as the Glock junky): The 3.5 lb connector, as opposed to the factory standard 5.5 lb connector, made the trigger pull feel a bit mushier.  Normally, I find the standard 5.5 lb Glock trigger pull to be exactly what I want, and that I have a very good feel for where, exactly, the trigger pull will "break."  

The factory 5.5 connector is back, and not going anywhere.  

Supposedly, the Scherer version of this part gives a better feel.  I may give it a whirl, but after this experience, I'm not in any hurry.  


My 1911-junky buddy's opinion: The trigger pull ended up feeling smoother, much less "jerky" than the standard Glock trigger pull.  For those who prefer a light single action pull, this may be a good solution.  Accuracy seemed to improve, due to less trigger "jerking."  Using a metal polishing cloth to remove any minute burrs in places where metal meets metal might also smooth out the trigger pull even more.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the 3.5 pound on my G17.  I really wouldn't recomend it for defensive use unless you have a manual safety installed as well.  Measuring it, the pull ended up actually being about 3.8 pounds on mine at least.

And a little polishing does help get rid of that "mushy" feeling.

I'll have to look into the Scherer one.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 8, 2006)

One of my shooting buddies did some home trigger work on his G35.  Not exactly sure what he did to it but it feels ok, light with shortened reset, but it did feel "not as crisp" as the stock trigger.


----------

